# No pancreatitis for baby missy!!!!



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

The doctor just called,No pancreatitis!!!!:cheer:I'm so happy!She wants to keep her on the i/d,I am willing to til around Wednesday,but after that:dance:,blue Buffalo here we come!!If its not pancreatitis,to me she doesn't need the i/d.Me and hubby are back to thinking its the :fish:salmon oil.So no more salmon oil!!!!!! BUT if we introduce her food back,and ANY throwing up occurs,we have agreed to go back to the i/d.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great report!! Yay!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

That's such great news


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh that's awesome! I was paying attention to your switching food thread. If she does have issues on the blue, you could always try to find a food with similar qualities as the I/d, not just the fat content. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wonderful news !


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Great news!! Lola was throwing up a lot when I would give her fish oil and digestive enzymes. I thought she had acid reflux for a long time and then decided to stop the fish oil and digestive enzymes....magically no more throw up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy dance!!! Yay Missy!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh that's awesome! I was paying attention to your switching food thread. If she does have issues on the blue, you could always try to find a food with similar qualities as the I/d, not just the fat content.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thats a very good idea! I will have to google a similar food


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Great news!! Lola was throwing up a lot when I would give her fish oil and digestive enzymes. I thought she had acid reflux for a long time and then decided to stop the fish oil and digestive enzymes....magically no more throw up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I think my Missy is going to be the same way.Shes so pretty to me and I think she knows it,lol:mirrorwave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is wonderful news...hopefully her tummy has settled down and she can get back onto the food you prefer soon...hugs to her...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes! Great news, Sheila! I'm so happy for you and Missy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

